# Looking for fellow travellers to Australia in coming months!



## murfish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello ppl, i'm a recent uni grad and am sick of England tbh so am venturing out to the East and would like to invite some ppl to join me on a journey. My intentions are to ultimately secure work out there if possible so I will be travelling a fair bit but would like to explore places quite thoroughly. I am starting to explore ideas now so nothing is planned as of yet, if you share my idea then plz let me know, whether you want to join or not I am keen to hear from you.

Martin


----------



## Gayle85 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey, I am already here in Australia and it is so easy to meet people so dont be worrying about turning up on your own! I'm travelling with people that I met on my first week of Ultimate Oz, they are kinda like a tour company, they help you set everything up so you can work and stuff and I met so many people just doing that! Give them a call or send them an email, they are so helpful! Good luck!!


----------

